# 2006 cat



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I need to know where to go to find some help and parts for my new project 2006 700 cat


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure we have the manuals here, as far as parts, what are you looking for? OEM stuff?


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

What are you looking to do to it? We have lifts, rad re-locate kit, tie rods....


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

First I need to rebuild the motor it smokes like a train and burns oil it I kinda thinking maybe a small big bore kit but Im having trouble finding one for the suzuki motor it has in it


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

heres a pic the bike looks good it just has some motor issues


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

That bike does look good. Try giving Wiesco a call and see if they have pistons for it. Then take it to a local shop and have them bore it out. It would be a good idea to get the cylinder re-nikasil plated when your done. I don't know of a bolt on bbk for them. Buying the pistons and having it done the way you want is most likly cheaper too.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks will do it runs pretty good it just smokes bad


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

You may be able to just throw a set of rings it and run it. You will know better once you get a head off to see what condition the cylinder is in.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

this cat is making me VERY MAD on minute it smokes like a train next minute it runs fine what is the deal anyone know got any ideas


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

The valve seals might be bad.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the rings could be sticking also .


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Well my wife is wanting her cat fixed so I called the local cat dealership he told me he could probaly rebuild the top end for $500 looks like the wife better start saving some money lol


----------



## LIL-WILL (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not in any way trying to knock this site but check out articchat.com i'm sure you will find more than enough info there


----------

